# RocketVPS migration from Reston, VA to Baltimore, MD



## MannDude (Apr 28, 2014)

Got this email earlier tonight, just now getting caught up on communications from the weekend...



> Dear RocketVPS Customer,
> 
> This email is to inform you that your VPS has been successfully migrated from our facility in Reston, VA to our newly outfitted facility in Baltimore, MD. Along with this migration new IPs have been assigned, and active licenses (cPanel & Softaculous) if purchased have been removed from your old IPs and assigned to your new ones. You may need to refresh licenses you have within the application using them. For example, your cPanel license can be refreshed by running "/usr/local/cpanel/bin/cpkeyctl" via SSH as root.
> 
> ...


I guess I overlooked the email from earlier this month sent on the 3rd...



> Dear MannDude,
> 
> We are excited to announce an update in services for all of our clients. We will be performing upgrades on the underlying VPS infrastructure to ensure that all of our equipment and our networks stay up to date with the latest hardware and technology to guarantee the best user experience possible for our valued customers. This includes upgrading back end servers powering our VPS systems, upgrades to our network infrastructure equipment, power distribution equipment and our network connectivity.
> 
> ...


----------



## peterw (Apr 28, 2014)

They handle it not bad. They sent the email on the 3rd and begin migration on the 14th. I don't understand their temporary tunnel approach which disapears on vps reboot. And they move only 56miles so they care a bit about local clients.


----------



## sv01 (Apr 28, 2014)

I love rocketvps service but I must left them since they don't offer HD/space only upgrade.


----------



## coreyman (Apr 28, 2014)

sv01 said:


> I love rocketvps service but I must left them since they don't offer HD/space only upgrade.


Probably because it would cost them more to offer you that than for you to just upgrade your package to the next level.


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 28, 2014)

I guess this isn't surprising since KnownHost moved and they're the same company:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1349146


----------



## WSWD (Apr 28, 2014)

I thought this had happened ages ago, but I just realized it's the RocketVPS brand.  From what I was told the KH move went pretty flawlessly.  That's what happens when you aren't being evicted and run out of your datacenter.  You have time to plan for these things.


----------

